# Flyable Japonaise aeroplane



## rousseau (Feb 5, 2008)

Most of Japanese fighters is not flyable nowadays except Mitsubishi A6M Zero I think. But this is not true maybe, I am still seaking, could you post some fresh photo that show any flyable japan aeroplane designed in WW2 and before?


----------

